# Two Haunts



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys I was wondering has anyone here ever done two attractions at once? We have room for it but I am not sure it is worth the hassle. I am thinking are next house could be a preview of the next year (which we are thinking fairy tales) This house would stick to Alice's Adventures in Wonderland (but that for another thread) Anyways do you having any tips on two attractions thanks.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

In 09 we had four different attractions here at our house. We had a fun house, cemetery, house, and toxic/factory themed haunt which was in our garage.

It is possible, just make sure you talk to your city and let them know what you're doing and make sure you have plenty of help to help not only build, but run the haunt. We averaged about 10 to 25 volunteers a night.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

It's definetely possible but IMO I'd rather go through a longer haunt than two shorter ones. I went to a haunted house last year that had four walkthroughs but each one was only 3 minutes long. It got kind of annoying to be honest.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

You could have two different themes, certainly. Why not?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

ok well then I had another question were people going into both house constantly or just picking one and leaving , also we have the space to make it at least a 15 minute haunt for this one and a 20 minute for the other and we have volunteers to work so we're good there


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I think that is a great idea although I dont think Alice in Wonderland is scary! Unless you make them all into zombies!


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

Running 1 high quality attraction def beats 2 low quality ones, but if you can run 2 high quality events, why not go for it? sure it will be more demanding of your time, but in the end it will be twice the fun for you and your patrons. We run 2 attractions at once, all volunteer based, but we also have a huge coastal defense fort to work with


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

You also got a point there snowmasnd03 2 haunts is alot of work!


----------

